# Best yeast...



## Fabiola (Nov 26, 2013)

I am starting my first batch of dry mead, what would be the best yeast to use, or which one have you liked better?


----------



## Deezil (Nov 26, 2013)

Here's a bunch of opinions, from when I asked

The batch didnt happen as I planned it, it's only about 1/2 that size & 18 months late 
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/journey-journal-38244/index10.html#post468767


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 26, 2013)

Deezil said:


> Here's a bunch of opinions, from when I asked
> 
> The batch didnt happen as I planned it, it's only about 1/2 that size & 18 months late
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f6/journey-journal-38244/index10.html#post468767



Thank you Deezil, great thread, it is hard to decide between D47 and 71B, now you got me concerned about the amount of honey, my recipe says to use 15 pounds for 6 gallons, but this thread also says that the rule is 3 pounds of honey per gallon, I think I will increase to 20 just to be safe...


----------



## ShawnDTurner (Nov 26, 2013)

I use D47 with my last mead.....The Thrilla with Vanilla. I like to call it.


----------



## Arne (Nov 26, 2013)

Fabiola said:


> Thank you Deezil, great thread, it is hard to decide between D47 and 71B, now you got me concerned about the amount of honey, my recipe says to use 15 pounds for 6 gallons, but this thread also says that the rule is 3 pounds of honey per gallon, I think I will increase to 20 just to be safe...


 
Not sayin whether this is right or wrong, but I would start the ferment where you are at, let it ferment down to 1.050 or so, then add the second half of my energizer and nutrient and add the last 3 lbs of honey. Mite even just add 1 1/2 lbs, let it get back to 1.050 again and add the last 1 1/2. I have had honey ferment really slow and kinda blame it on too high of a s.g. to start. Good luck with it, Arne.


----------



## Fabiola (Nov 26, 2013)

Arne said:


> Not sayin whether this is right or wrong, but I would start the ferment where you are at, let it ferment down to 1.050 or so, then add the second half of my energizer and nutrient and add the last 3 lbs of honey. Mite even just add 1 1/2 lbs, let it get back to 1.050 again and add the last 1 1/2. I have had honey ferment really slow and kinda blame it on too high of a s.g. to start. Good luck with it, Arne.



I will do it thank you, great advice as usual...


----------



## BernardSmith (Nov 26, 2013)

Fabiola said:


> Thank you Deezil, great thread, it is hard to decide between D47 and 71B, now you got me concerned about the amount of honey, my recipe says to use 15 pounds for 6 gallons, but this thread also says that the rule is 3 pounds of honey per gallon, I think I will increase to 20 just to be safe...



I think mazers tend to use an enormous amount of honey and depend on the ABV to kill the yeast leaving very large amounts of residual sugars so they don't need to back sweeten. And presumably, the high levels of residual sugars "balance" the heat from the high ABVs... 

Very rough calculation, admittedly, but I would say that if you are thinking about 15 lbs in 6 gallons you are using 2.5 lbs per gallon. My rule of thumb is that 1 lb of honey in 1 gallon will raise the SG by 1.036 so your starting gravity is likely to be around 1.090. Eighteen pounds will give you a starting gravity of about 1.108.


----------



## dwhite53 (Nov 27, 2013)

71B ferments cleaner and ages out faster. However, 
it'll produce off flavors if left on the lees very long.
It will not age as well as D47.

D47 likes it cool. It has very high nitrogen requirements
so feeding it often is a good idea. It won't age out as
fast as 71B but will be better in the bottle longer.

Be sure to check your acidity and keep it between 3.2-3.8 ph

All the Best,
D. White


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Nov 28, 2013)

D 47 has become my favorite for mead as well


----------



## dwhite53 (Nov 29, 2013)

Probably just my taste buds but I've never made a mead with D47
where I enjoyed the finished product. Lot's of mead makers seem to
like it though.

All the Best,
D. White


----------



## SouthernChemist (Nov 29, 2013)

71B will definitely give you something that could be drank earlier, but some of the esters and other compounds can be unstable. It's popular for melomels and the like. Just don't let D47 ferment too warm as it's known to produce higher alcohols and other off favors. There are many other yeast strains, as well. They just haven't been used in mead making enough to know hoe they work compared to grapes.


----------

